# spec v wheels



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i really want to put black wheels on my spec v i heard that you could get the factory wheels coated does any one know how i could do this prices and other stuff


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you know of any places that powdercoat around you, call them.
otherwise, paint.

but please, don't be lazy.

search!


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i have heard people talk about powder coating and thats what i want to know if anyone has experience with this being done if it turns out nice, and what kind of companies do it would it be a company that just does powder coating. i have looked and i cant seem to find anyone and i live right next to houston and i would imagine that someone would do it there


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i was wondering what everyone thinks would be a good color to powder coat the wheels on an 02 red spec v


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think the silver looks the best on a red spec, but that's just my opinion. If it were anything else I'd say black or gunmetal


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i was considering black


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Street Gear Performance in Pasadena will do it...... they are a pretty renound company..... theyre 300zxs have been in several magazines.... you should check em out and let me know what the deal is..... im thinkin of powdercoatin my sunburst's rims gunmetal


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

You should be able to find a local machine shop that can do that. Make sure they have the ability to "walnut sand". Most powder coating uses a sand blasting method, but a friend of mine tried that once on his 94 Probe GT rims and they left numerous pits on the rims, apparently sand blasting aluminum rims isnt a good idea.

Just a heads up...if a machine shop or performance shop with those capabilites should be able to give you a premium job for possibly a couple hundered bucks (300-400) or so...but dont quote me.

Aaron


----------



## 2004 BLK. SPEC-V (Jul 22, 2003)

should i powder coat it black on my black spev v


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

personally I think all black wheels on a black car look like sh*t, now if you get black wheels with a chrome lip it helps to offset it and they can look very good. Of course the spec wheels don't have a lip so that's not possible on the stock wheels, I think the stock silver would look the best on black personally.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

hes right.... silver is best without a lip.... just look it up on the net.... they look like hondas look without the hubcaps.... if you wanna powdercoat..... go for the gun metal


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well, i think with a red car... white would look hot, that is just me.... white wheels along with white mesh grille... but that is just me. who cares about my opinion.... and 2004 blk specv, yah... black on black looks geed, i dont know why ppl do that, the stock color is tight with black...gun metal looks good with any color... and if u wanted your car to stand out... u could also do your grille/wheels white(I love white, it looks so clean)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

*those rims*

Man I want your rims or anyone that has a sentra se-r spec v. I want to put them on my 97 altima. I met this guy who had a black 97 and it had the se-r spec v rims on it and they were powder coated and they were bad as sh*t. Hit me up if you want to sell them to me. Skilz1852
Tbag


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ive been trying to find a place around here...and alot of them want close to $100/ea wheel. Gunmetal would look REALLY nice on a black or red spec IMO.


----------

